
I Don’t Carry a Smart Phone Because What I Want Isn’t Really a Phone at All - sprucely
https://decentralize.today/i-dont-carry-a-smart-phone-because-what-i-want-isn-t-really-a-phone-at-all-ff33f879fc1d
======
allan_golds
Unclosable popup on mobile devices.

